# Front Hitch Project to Fisher Minute Mount



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I wanted to keep this as simple as possible. Sometimes the more simple the more work you have to do. I had this old assembly laying around that I found at the dump. It was for a Mopar. I am not going to describe each picture so I will just summarize. I will not make this for anybody so don't ask. This is for informational and entertainment purposes only so if you mess yourself up it's on you. Oh and it cost me 7 bucks total, that was for the bolts.

I need to move my boat around and other stuff as well. Hence the front hitch.

Had to mill the ends to get the exact length I needed as well as have a nice flat surface to weld the new plates to. The first set of plates were 1/4" thick. I did not like that so I found some 3/8" scrap. Used the Bridgeport with digital read out to get the holes exactly where I want them on the plow frame. Oh, by the way, plow frames are not precision at all. My plates were within .001" (one thou) dimensionally as well as the hole spacing and the frame was .250" off. Anyway, used the plates as a jig to locate and center punch the holes. Welded some 1/2-13 locking nuts to the inside of the plates. Then tacked everything, mocked it up and did a full weld. I used my Dynasty 300DX tig machine for this.





































Next post.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Continued.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Continued.

Welding was done in this 95 degree heat and 80% humidity. I had a couple hickups as you can see cause I was dripping sweat and rushing.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Continued. Paint and done.


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

How do you like the dynasty 200? is it a watercooled torch? i have an older syncrowave 185 and im thinking about upgrading it. Thanks Nice little project and welds!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

JRS Landscaping;1479785 said:


> How do you like the dynasty 200? is it a watercooled torch? i have an older syncrowave 185 and im thinking about upgrading it. Thanks Nice little project and welds!


I have a Dynasty 300DX with a water cooler set up now. I had a Dynasty 200DX. Didn't fit my needs. Sold it for what I bought it for and bought a 300 years back. You cannot compare the 200 to the 300. Even the arc is different. Looking at a Dynasty 350 $$. Thanks.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

HA thats is a awesome idea!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I wish i had a mill. I have 3/4 plates i need slotted for my snowplow retro fit i'm doing.
Great project again.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

fireside;1482398 said:


> I wish i had a mill. I have 3/4 plates i need slotted for my snowplow retro fit i'm doing.
> Great project again.


I see you are in CT. I am not that far from you. Send me a PM I can help you out.
T.J.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome job, i need one of these to mount a cooler and rod rack for the summer time.


----------



## brd64 (Nov 2, 2012)

TJS are you interested in fabricating another for a Fisher MM? If so roughly how much? Thanks


----------



## brd64 (Nov 2, 2012)

brd64;1508955 said:


> TJS are you interested in fabricating another for a Fisher MM? If so roughly how much? Thanks


Sorry just read your first post that your not selling them.


----------

